# WaKE uP BrisTOL!!



## fizzerbird (Apr 16, 2008)

Whas da matter wiv you all?

Get up...up!!!!

Post something...anything!!!!

Who actually lives here nowadays anyhoooooo?


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 16, 2008)

Bloody hell....you just woke half of Wales!!
SHouty arse


----------



## strung out (Apr 16, 2008)

i do! day off today though


----------



## JTG (Apr 16, 2008)

strung_out said:


> i do! day off today though



likewise


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 16, 2008)

some of us are at work


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 16, 2008)

I thought a load of Bristol Urbanites went to a disco recently ?


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2008)

*waves*


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 16, 2008)

gentlegreen said:


> I thought a load of Bristol Urbanites went to a disco recently ?



Did they?

Fekkers left me out again


----------



## JTG (Apr 16, 2008)

we might be going again on saturday

you still aint invited though


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 17, 2008)

who is this 'we' of which you speak? 

I'm unable to come anyway as i'll be far to busy making major life changing decisions due to my huge lottery win.


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2008)

prolly about two of us actually

ho hum


----------



## greenthumb77 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Arrh Brizzle*

I just thought I would introduce myself, as this is the first time I have joined a forum, and my preconceptions have been blown out of the water. Just want to meet some like minded people as all I seem to do nowadays is work my ass off....


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes indeedy, this is definitely not the _Daily Mail_ forums 

Welcome moi babber.


----------



## strung out (Apr 24, 2008)

welcome! what kind of stuff are you into then? quite a lot of bristol people on the boards, meet ups happen every couple of months i guess, depending on whether there's anything decent going on!


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 24, 2008)

strung_out said:


> welcome! what kind of stuff are you into then? quite a lot of bristol people on the boards, meet ups happen every couple of months.



Yeah in Wales 


I will be more active after 15th of June then I will be FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 24, 2008)

hola hola pepsi cola!


Lord I work far too hard! 

Hoping to have a few civilised get togethers in the near future along with some NOT so civilised 



xXx


----------



## Isambard (Apr 26, 2008)

Marnin'!

Fizzer, hope you didn't get spooked by the voodoo .txt!
But I was on the bus on the way to a club after drinking cider.


----------



## breasticles (Apr 26, 2008)

the centre smelt _very_ strongly of dog turd again yesterday. did anyone else notice this? after last week i think it's okay to indiscriminately blame the french for all evil smells, isn't it? it would have taken a lot of dogs to produce that much shit, so i'm pointing to calais. but seriously. it was MINGING.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, wish me luck - I'm about to cycle to Primark.


----------



## Isambard (Apr 26, 2008)

People from Weston up in town shoplifting innit.


----------



## breasticles (Apr 26, 2008)

gentlegreen said:


> Well, wish me luck - I'm about to cycle to Primark.



primark? on a saturday? have you taken leave of your senses?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 26, 2008)

breasticles said:


> primark? on a saturday? have you taken leave of your senses?



I most certainly had. I wasn't going to queue for 45 minutes for a pair of trousers that were probably too small anyway. (I thought the population was getting fatter )

... and Millets didn't have any suitable trousers / shorts, so it's time to Google.

Gawd noze what I was thinking. 

(A week at work with an embarassing hole in the crotch of my trousers affected my mind )


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 26, 2008)

gentlegreen said:


> (A week at work with an embarassing hole in the crotch of my trousers affected my mind )



Let alone how it may have affected your colleagues


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 26, 2008)

Mind you, no one's supposed to be peeking


----------



## xenon (Apr 27, 2008)

breasticles said:


> the centre smelt _very_ strongly of dog turd again yesterday. did anyone else notice this? after last week i think it's okay to indiscriminately blame the french for all evil smells, isn't it? it would have taken a lot of dogs to produce that much shit, so i'm pointing to calais. but seriously. it was MINGING.





Thought I'd stood in something, then went outside. It was an all pervasive reak. Reckon it's manure spreading.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 27, 2008)

Isambard said:


> Marnin'!
> 
> Fizzer, hope you didn't get spooked by the voodoo .txt!
> But I was on the bus on the way to a club after drinking cider.



nope pist me pants...I'm more spooked by yer pm!


----------

